# need to time 310 new holland baler



## scrapwizard (Jun 8, 2010)

does any one have info on the timing of 310 new holland baler I bought it at sale and the chain that goes to notters was broke.The baler was sitting outside and I got everything freed up but not sure on the timing?/?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope someone will correct me if I am wrong, but normally on most NH Balers, we time them this way.
1. open your plunger arm cover (top tin above and behind flywheel.)
2. open up rear tin above twine box.
3 next spin flywheel by hand in the direction of arrow on front of flywheel until your plunger arm is at "top dead center". There should be two chiseled marks that the plunger arm sits in between on the rail just in front of plunger arms.
4 next walk around to the twinebox and there should be two more chiseled marks in the steel frame just above and to the left side of the feed chamber ( from the back). The feeding mechanism should have a round piece of metal with a bolt through it that also lines up between these two chiseled marks as well.
5. now walk over to the left hand side of baler ( from back) and look at knotter. there should be just to the inside of the trip arm, (long upside down "L" shaped piece) two approx. 6 inch in diameter looking wheels. the first should have 3 tiny dots punched into it, on the next one over to the right, there should be another 3 marks punched into that one as well that line up with the first 3 horizontally. Don't be too alarmed if they are off by a half inch or so but I would be weary of any more than that.

I would spin it by hand a few cylcles and then at a very slow pto speed. Hope this helps


----------



## scrapwizard (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you for the help will work on it today being all it wants to do is rain.here in Wi


----------

